# May 2014 PFF Shark Tourney?



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Any word from anyone regarding the Semi-Annual, Unofficial Shark Tournament for this year? I left a message for Clay-Doh but know he doesn't always check messages. ;o)

It was held on Memorial Day weekend and November in 2013 and hope it will happen again this year if anyone has any info.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If it was anything like the last one it didn't seem like anyone was yakking baits out or anything. Not sure if the rules state that.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I think everybody was busy drinking last time. There's no rule against it as long as you're within the law, you're good in the tournament. 

I'll be out there with kayaks next time we can put one together.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh ok. Was jw. Bc the winning sshark was a shark barely over 4ft I think.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Oh ok. Was jw. Bc the winning sshark was a shark barely over 4ft I think.


 Yes, it was because our team was 1/8" shorter than the winning shark. Only thing I would like to see different is the official weigh in site somewhere near the NW Corner of Pickens instead of Ft. McRae. That way those with only kayaks could easily fish the tournament instead of having to paddle across the Pass.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I was just wondering bc if more guys were running bait and they caught a shark it would have won the tourney. So I figured it was mainly all casting from shore.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

There are places to put in a kayak where you don't have to paddle across the pass. You can put in at the Navy base if you or someone in your party is Military. If not, you can put in at Southwind Marina. It costs $5 to park your vehicle overnight and is a 3 mile paddle to the jetties of Ft. Mcree.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Most did fish from shore although there were quite a few boats. We fished on my nephews boat and never really went more than a few miles out.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh ok. Nevermind. So it's a certain area you have to fish?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are the rules from Last year's Tourney: 

One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, so I take it this was a tourney in a designated fishing zone. Since you mentioned places to put in the yak. So I couldn't sign up and fish the gulf type of thing.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Ok, so I take it this was a tourney in a designated fishing zone. Since you mentioned places to put in the yak. So I couldn't sign up and fish the gulf type of thing.


There is not a designated fishing area, there is however an official weigh in point and that is usually at ft McRea. Most anglers for the tourney are fishing from boats, but in my experience I have landed sharks just as large from the shore. I don't see a clear advantage from boat fishing (other than targeting other species since you're already out there anyway). The reason why the winning shark was just over 4' is because we aren't measuring anything that cannot be legally harvested. You can bring in a 10' hammer and pay yourself on the back, but you have nothing to measure for the tourney, as we cannot legally harvest a hammer.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel pretty sure somebody would come across the pass and bring you over or at least escort you


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Depending on when I get back to the area and when the tournament is, Team ASPRO (Formerly team Asstastic) will be back for to relclaim our rightful spot as the winner. suck it boat people!

Let the smack talking begin!


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

We are ready. Crew of four 28ft Grady White. Had a great time last year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll do it this spring! I gotta look at the full moon schedule to see what weekend. Yes, it will probably be May, unless the full moon is in the first week or so of June.

Justin, there are no designated fishing areas, you can fish anywhere you would like. And as said, you just have to measure it, publicly, at Fort Mcree. And the reason for that is, is that is where the camp out is at. And there is someone there 24 hours day and night during the whole tournament. Unless I hear any volunteers want to sit at Pickens for the whole weekend? :whistling: Ha ha.

Plus, the real reason I organized this 6 years ago or so was not as much for the competition, but more for everyone having a great time. And part of that is, all the great other people on this forum who don't enter the tourney, but come support the campout for the sake of getting together and having an awesome time with awesome people! And one of the things they love is seeing the sharks that are brought in. Which they wouldn't be able to if it was measured at Pickens.

If you haven't seen it before, check out the picture thread from last spring. Page 2 really has some good pics too of people havin a good time. And someone does actually catch a shark!

By the way, this will be a special one. It will be the 10th! That's a landmark. PLus, will be a good one for me, my girl said she is gonna take off work to make sure she don't miss this one!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

If it is in spring, I wont be back yet, but good luck to all who enter and everyone have a great time!
TRP


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

. Bc the winning sshark was a shark barely over 4ft I think.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OOps, forgot to post the link to the pic thread.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/official-pic-thread-4-unofficial-9th-shark-tourney-campout-153414/

Rouge, hope to see you sometime this summer man!

And yes Matd, last year was barely over 4'. Lot's of people talk about how much better they could do then whatever the winning shark was....but I don't see them out there? :whistling:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Matdfhew said:


> . Bc the winning sshark was a shark barely over 4ft I think.


 Yea, but size doesn't really matter, right? As long as everyone has a good time... ;o)

Clay-Count on Team Angler Management again this year. Got a new 9/0 so I am ready to roll!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I heard a lil about this last yr.. didnt have anything for sharkin but that has changed, I have a 6/0 to start my trend into sharking and hope to be able to get involved this yr!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds fun..Think me and the boy my have to check it out..


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Think I will make it this year also!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad to see so many new people interested in the tournament! Really is tons of fun and get to meet lots of PFF folks and their families.

Full moon around that time is May 14th and June 13th. I assume Clay-Doh will be looking at a weekend around either of these two dates but that is only speculation. Either one is fine with me! Bring your entry fee boys, (& girls) because Team Angler Management will be taking the prize home this year.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

It would be better if it's not during snapper season.
My 2 cents


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

I was looking at the thread here for the PFF Shark tourney, have you locked in a date yet for this event? Sounds like a lot fun, just wondering about the date to add it to the calendar. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

This sounds like a great time. I will definitely be there. Hopefully can enter and make a stab at taking home the prize 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this. Would like to get on a team of experienced or semi-experienced sharkers - or form one.

I have very little sharking experience having only fished off Navarre Beach a few times last summer --- mostly wasn't able to land what I hooked up. Don't have any regular partner but I do have a couple of 6/0's, some leaders, & hoping to get a more substantial rod/reel soon. Also have a couple of kayaks & a 23' cuddy cabin. So - anybody interested in teaming up PM me & maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Need a date as soon as possible, so I can reserve a hotel. Every year we come down from B'ham. If it's memorial day we will need to get rooms well in advance.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I just sent Clay-Doh a text to see if the date is set. When I hear back I will post it.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Date is set for weekend of June 13th. I just started a new thread for updates.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I bet there will be a lot more snapper being fried up than sharks!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I bet there will be a lot more snapper being fried up than sharks!


 Probably, but who cares. Ft. McRae, Saturdy night in June. Good friends, plenty of beer and tons of fish stories. Better than the best night at Sammy's.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> I bet there will be a lot more snapper being fried up than sharks!


I bet there will be larger than 4' sharks incidently caught on big red snapper heading to the top. sharks can't resist a tasty RS.

Jimmy


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

GL guys, sounds like a blast, wish I could make it and win the money! Next year...


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

We will be there, crew of 4. Is the entry fee the same as last year?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Tuffstuff said:


> We will be there, crew of 4. Is the entry fee the same as last year?


 Same entry fee. $20 per person, 4 man team. Bring your money because I need it.:thumbup:


----------

